
Great Startup Insights from Lisa, CEO/Nomiku – W15 YC – Interview  Valley Talks - Sylwia
http://www.valleytalks.com/lisa-fetterman-ceo-of-nomiku-sous-vide-cooking-appliance/
======
Sylwia
Hey guys, Lisa from Nomiku is one of the YC graduates (W15) that I recently
interviewed for my new show Valley Talks. It's a great talk about raising over
$1 milion on Kickstarter, bulding a hardware & software product, graduating
from YC, running a startup with a spouse and more. Check out the video!

